# Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage



## Südhessen-Manu (1. Aug. 2009)

Guen Tag, ich bzw. wir sind neu hier, hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit Teichen bzw. Schwimmteich aus Beton? 

In fast allen Büchern steht überwiegend, dass Folie ganz gut wäre. Mein Mann würde gerne den Schwimmteich (mit leichter Hanglage und Lehmboden) mit Bitum, Beton und Schwimmteichlack herstellen. Ist das überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, auf was müssten wir da ganz besonders achten? 

Er möchte die Form völlig frei gestalten können ohne Folienfalten und preislich sollte es auch im Rahmen bleiben und er buddelt den gesamten Teich per Hand aus (inzwischen ist auch schon ein großes Loch) da wir noch viel Erde auf dem Grundstück verteilen möchten.  Über Infos würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Es grüßt eine Manu aus Südhessen


----------



## expresser (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Hallo Manu,

herzlich wilkommen!

Was meiner Meinung nach das größte Problem bei einem Teich aus Beton ist sind die Risse. Wenn man es schaft dass der Beton keine Risse bekommt, dann ist es noch zu vermeiden dass der gesamte Teich durch den Frost gehoben wird weil er sich wahrscheinlich wieder ungleichmäßig setzen wird. Im schlimmsten Fall ist der Überlauf dann wo anders.

Wie vermeidet man Risse:
ordentliche Wandstärke
Armierung vom Statiker berechnet
möglichst kompakte Form
keine "Nester" also ordentlich gerüttelt
möglichst in einem Stück betoniert
Frostschürzen sodass der Frost keine Angriffsmöglichkeit hat und nicht unter den Teichrand gelangt
usw.

Der Boden ist immer in Bewegung und der Teich somit auch. Also wenn er Risse hat bekommt man die schwer oder gar nicht wieder dicht.

Ich bevorzuge einen Folienteich. Mein betonierter Regenwassertank ist Dank einer Teichfolie jetzt auch wieder dicht.


----------



## wander-falke (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Hallo Manu, 
erst mal  :willkommen im Forum.

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir hinter meinem Häuschen auch einen Teich in meinen Lehmboden gegraben.
Ein Badeteich ist es, damit ich mal den Hintern abkühlen kann.
Ich habe den Teich mit einer Betonschicht zwischen 1 und 4 cm ausgekleidet, mit einem Diamantkronenschleifer die Grate geglättet und dann das Ganze mit GFK versiegelt.
Ich habe etw 18.000 Ltr im Teich und bin voll zufrieden.




*Teichlack, Silolack*
Auf die Frage mit Teichlack zu arbeiten möchte ich nur sagen dass der von euch geplante Teich mit 100.000 ltr nicht gerade klein wird,  - und dort eine undichte Stelle im Lack zu finden  :crazy viel Spass.
Andere Teichbauer haben als alternative "Silolack" verwendet, denn der ist lebensmittel zertifiziert, wird in der Futtersiloabdichtung verwendet und kostet nur ein Drittel vom Teichlack.
Dabei musst du aber äußerst genau bei der Vorarbeit sein. Also eine perfekt aufgebrachte Dichtschlämme ist schon erforderlich.
Ich baue mir dieses Jahr noch einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter, bei dem bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht auch Silolack nehme, denn da kommts nicht so drauf an wenns tröpfelt und ich kann den schneller mal eben neu beschichten (hoffentlich passierts nicht :beeten) Aber ich überlege nur und daher werde ich wohl doch wieder
*GFK*
verwenden.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=74945#post74945

*Folie*
Bei einem Teich eurer Größe würde ich auch auf Folie zurückgreifen, denn ein gut gemachter Schwimmteich braucht auch mehr als nur ein Loch im Boden. Und wenn der Teich modelliert ist, ist die Folie die schnellste Möglichkeit Wasser reinzubringen 
Wegen der Falten brauchst du dir auch keine Sorgen zu machen.  Mit Flies und eine Zementschlämme darüber verschwinden alle Falten. 
Wenn dann auch noch Substrat eingebracht ist, siehst du die Folie überhaupt nicht mehr. 
So nd nun noch viel Spass beim stöbern


----------



## Südhessen-Manu (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Zuerst einmal, vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten. Mein Mann hat eben auch ganz interessiert mitgelesen....und jetzt ist er so interessiert, dass er jetzt die Tastatur übernimmt. 

Gruß und Danke Manu

...na denn..
auch von meiner Seite vielen Dank für die Info's. Silolack... habe ich noch nie was von gehört... aber günstiger ist schonmal ein wesentlicher Grund sich damit näher zu beschäftigen... Manu hätte gerne die gletschergrüne Farbe, die es als Schwimmbadlack im Baumarkt zu kaufen gibt.
Mein Ansatz ohne Folie auskommen zu wollen, beruht ein wenig aus eigener Erfahrung und Infos von Anderen. Beispielsweise hatte ich gehört, dass ggf beim Wasserablassen das Fließ hinter der Folie absacken kann und hier am Fuße der senkrechten Wand einen dicken Knubbel bildet. Ich habe selber schonmal einen "winzigen" Teich mit Folie gebaut, der mehr Falten als Wasser hatte. War eine Freihandform... nix Rechteckiges... da wird es mit Folie sehr schwierig ohne das Stückeln anzufangen.. dann muß geschweißt werden und hier ist Dichtigkeit wohl auch eher nur vom Profi zu erwarten.
Folie ist Kunststoff. Der besteht aus Ketten, die auch mit Schuzzusätzen von der Sonne stetig aufgelöst werden. Weiter ist der Teich Temperaturschwankungen ausgestzt, die im Extremen bis zu 30°C betragen können. (Das wären bei einer PE-Folie von 10m eine Längenänderung von 6cm) Hier entsteht eine nicht zu verachtende Materialbelastung, die in Kombination mit der Sonne die Folie irgentwann "alt" aussehen lässt.

Ich habe weiter das "Problem", dass ich nur mit einem sehr kleinen Bagger an die Stelle komme, wo der Teich hin soll... 
Für eine Auslegung mit Folie muss die Form komplett fertig sein (alles ausgehoben), dann brauche ich eine kleine Helferarmee, die mir beim verlegen der Folie beisteht.
Meine Grundüberlegungen sind jetzt hier:
1. Lehmboden
Der Boden eignet sich hervorragend um mit Schaufel und Spaten Treppen, Liegeplätze, Überläufe und der Gleichen einfach in die Erde hinein zu schnitzen. 
Wenn es regnet sammelt sich bereits Wasser in dem schon vorhanden Loch, was innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen langsam versickert.
2. Der Boden müsste wasserdicht versiegelt werden können.
Habe hier mit Bitum-Isolieranstrich und einer "Flüssigfolie" experimentiert - was bis jetzt zu funktionieren scheint. Der Boden trocknet nicht aus und Unkraut hat auch nicht wirklich eine Chance.
3. Zementmörtel mit Zusatz für Einsatz im Wasser aufbringen.
Hier hatte ich mir vorgestellt eine stabiele Schicht zu erzeugen und den potentiellen Rissen mit Gewebematten, die mit eingearbeitet werden, entgegen zu wirken.
4. Anstrich der ausgehärteten Wanne mit Schwimmbadfarbe.
Dies wäre die letzte Sperrschicht und ließe sich in grün oder blau auftragen. Ein angedeuteter Strandbereich könnte auch mit einer gelben Versiegelung erstellt werden.
Insgesamt hätte ich den wenig durchlässigen Lehmboden mit einer Sperrschicht (Bitum+Flüssigfolie) wasserdicht. Dann wäre der Zement nur teildurchlässig und wird wieder von der 100% wasserdichten Schwimmbadfarbe eingefasst.
Hier glaube :beeten ich, dass es funktionieren müsste.
Da ich immer, wenn ich etwas Zeit habe, mit der Buddelei weitermache und auf oben beschriebene Weise die Beckenbegrenzung präparieren kann ohne das ganze Loch komplett fertig haben zu müssen, kommt mir meine Version eigentlich entgegen. Boden bleibt an der tiefsten Stelle immer offen, sodass das Wasser noch versickern kann. Das Ganze sollte auch günstiger sein als mit Folie.
Ich habe vor die Tiefe zu variieren. 1,60 bis ca 2,00m. Damit erzeuge ich eine Schräge, die eine Staunässe unter dem Teich verhindern sollte. Dann ist das ganze ja eigentlich tief genug in der Erde, sodass es hier nicht mehr frieren sollte (Wasser sollte im Winter im Teich beleiben) .. Soo lange kalt wirds ja auch nicht mehr wirklich  ....

Wenn es massive Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit geben sollte kann ich letztlich immer noch GFK reinbasteln lassen (zu Lasten des Preises  )

...jetzt werde ich erst mal schauen was ich zu Silolack finde.

Danke erst mal


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Hallo "Mann von Manu". 



Teiche aus PVC baut man nicht erst seit 5 Jahren.

Wir hatten einen kleineren Gartenteich im ehemaligen Garten meiner Mutter angelegt - völlig falsch (Folie sichtbar am Rand) und der hielt von ca. 1993 bis vor ungefähr 2 Jahren...
Wie gesagt: Falsch angelegt und die Nachnutzer waren zu "blond", um Vorsicht walten zu lassen. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Ich halte Folie nach wie vor für eine langfristige Lösung.
PVC gibt es in etlichen Farben... irgendwo habe ich dieser Tage mal kurz einen Schwimmteich hier im Forum mit bläulicher Optik gesehen. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18603/page-4

Die Größe und das Einlegen der Folie sind nicht soo ein Problem. Setzt ein Grillfest an, ladet Eure Freunde und Bekannten/Nachbarn ein und schwupp, ist die Folie im Teich. Hinterher werden die vielen kleinen Falten zu größeren zusammen gezogen und verschwinden so schon zum Großteil. Bei kleinen Teichen ist das wesentlich schwieriger, als bei Eurer geplanten Größe.
Wenn Du willst, kannst Du hinterher auch alles mit Vlies und Zementschlempe überarbeiten (oder eben nur den oberen Bereich, wo die Pflanzen rein sollen und wo man drauf herum läuft).
Gutes Vlies, welches unter die Folie gehört, kann man per Heißluftfön miteinander verschweißen, sodass da kaum etwas abrutschen kann. 
expresser
thias


GfK ist gegenüber Folie um einiges teurer, da man nicht nur eine Schicht aufträgt....

Wenn Du nach und nach buddeln willst, dann kannst Du die schon ausgehobenen Grubenteile durch billige Planen vor (Regen-)Erosion schützen.


Ich würde es mir nochmal gründlich überlegen, ob ich so ein großes Experiment wage oder doch lieber auf "alt Bewährtes" zurück greife.


----------



## wander-falke (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Moin "Mann von Manu", 
@Annett gefällt mir  

Grundsatz: vergiss Baumarkt und erschließe neue (Industrie-) Quellen 
 so mach ich das.
Mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick sind die bei der Größe auch mal bereit einen Privaten zu beliefern
" Folie sackt ab"
Richtig, die Folie kann absacken wenn keine Richtige Ufergestaltung eingearbeitet ist. Dazu gibt es hier aber genügend Input und dann ist das unwahrscheinlich 
Falten
Falten gibt es im Folienteich immer, nur eine Frage der Nachbearbeitung 



> Folie ist Kunststoff. Der besteht aus Ketten,


 
Was ist denn eigentlich Teichlack?

Zur Folie: Richtig, deine Folie sieht alt aus wenn du sie nicht "verschwinden" lässt.
 Oder hast du nicht die Absicht eine UFerzone einzurichten? 



> Ich habe weiter das "Problem", dass ich nur mit einem sehr kleinen Bagger an die Stelle komme, wo der Teich hin soll...


Und ? Schaufel und Schubkarre geht doch ?



> Habe hier mit Bitum-Isolieranstrich und einer "Flüssigfolie" experimentiert


Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Du kippst Bitumen auf das Erdreich und versiegelst dann mit Flüssigfolie????????
:crazy Also hierzu sag ich jetzt aber mal gar nix und hoffe es falsch verstanden zu haben.





> Insgesamt hätte ich den wenig durchlässigen Lehmboden mit einer Sperrschicht (Bitum+Flüssigfolie) wasserdicht. Dann wäre der Zement nur teildurchlässig und wird wieder von der 100% wasserdichten Schwimmbadfarbe eingefasst.



Offensichtlich habe ich mich doch nicht verlesen.
Also bevor du etwas an Chemikalien in dein Loch kippst, lies das technische Merkblatt deiner Chemikalien und sag vorsichtshalber der Wasserbehörde bescheid.





> (Wasser sollte im Winter im Teich beleiben)


 
öhm, ich weiß nicht ob einer der Teichchaoten hier im Forum im Winter sein Wasser aus dem Teich pumpt. Aus dem Filter vielleicht, aber aus dem Teich??    Hab ich was überlesen?



> Wenn es massive Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit geben sollte kann ich letztlich immer noch GFK reinbasteln lassen (zu Lasten des Preises  )


Es wird Probleme, nicht nur mit der Dichtigkeit geben. Das verspreche ich dir hier und Heute.
du kannst dann gerade nochmal alles  -rausreisen, oder betonieren. GFK hält nicht auf Teichlack    Ätsch

Also lies dich bitte nochmal intensiv hier durch, lass dich beraten von Fachleuten, Forumsmitgliedern die einen Schwimmteich besitzen der deiner Größe entspricht, und entscheide dann,  aber kipp ja keine chemikalien in dein Loch  und erwarte alle freuen sich über deine Kreativität


Mein Tip mit Silolack muss ich auch revidieren, der wird auch nicht dicht!!!!


Nimm dir Zeit und lies mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225/page-5

Hast du dir eigentlich Gedanken um eine Filterung/Klärung/Umwälzung deines Teiches gemacht?? 
Nur mal so am Rande. Bisher sprachen wir ja nur von einem Loch im Boden.

Ich verstehe dich ja, ich habe auch 4 Jahre gegraben und dann betoniert.
Aber dann hab ich GFK aufgebracht und habe Ruhe
.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5
bzw. ier der ganze Thread:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=74945#post74945

Und hier guckst du auch mal rein :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/


Im Zweifel melde dich mal bei mir per PN, denn ich werde meinen Teich erweitern und brauche auch wieder GFK.
Klardoch, habe ich eine "Industriequelle"

Bis dann......


----------



## thias (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Hallo,

einen Betonteich dicht zu bekommen, ist nach meiner Meinung deutlich aufwändiger als ein Folienteich. 
Ein Folienteich ist elastisch (auch wenn er innen mit Mörtel auf Vlies/Matten verkleidet ist. Er passt sich also allen Erdbewegungen an (senken, Frost).
Ein Betonteich (der dicht sein soll) ist starr. D.h. er muss auf entsprechenden Fundamenten stehen, selbsttragend sein und auch dem Wasserdruck standhalten. Der muss also durch einen Statiker berechnet werden und richtige Stahlarmierung bekommen. Das ist aber ein riesen Aufwand, auch lassen sich dann Stufen etc. schlecht modellieren, da er um gerüttelt zu werden geschalt sein muss.

Wenn du "Freiformflächen" modellieren willst (das finde ich sehr gut, habe neulich im Leipziger Zoo gesehen, dass die da sehr schön Felsen nachbilden), dann lege eine PVC-Folie und Vlies darunter. Dann können Risse entstehen und der Teich bleibt dicht. Die Falten verschwinden unter dem Vlies bzw. im Beton. So ein Teich ist unkaputtbar, PVC-Folie altert nur bei Sonneneinstrahlung (aber wo die sichtbar ist, liegt ein Baufehler vor). 

Nur mit Beton wirst du nicht glücklich werden, oder du musst einen stabilen Bunker bauen, der aber vieeel teurer als Folie ist.

P.S. Das mit der Lehm-Bitumen-Lack-Dichtung wird nichts. Sobald die Wurzeln Pflanzen/Bäume Feuchtigkeit "witteren" werden sie sich dahin ausstrecken und diese Schicht durchbohren. Oder hast du eine Quelle als Zufluß?


----------



## günter-w (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Hallo ihr Südhessen, Ich tu mir echt schwer mit euren Überlegungen für euren Schwimmteichbau. Ich kann euch nur von einem Betonteich abraten. Das einzige was betoniert werden kann ist eine Stützmauer bei abfallendem Gelände. Wo hab ihr euch Informiert oder hab euch schon mal Schwimmteiche angesehen. Nur am Rande bemerkt bei mir ist das Wasser jetzt 13 Jahre im Teich. Was viel wichtiger währe, eine Skizze oder Foto das man sich das besser vorstellen kann was ihr da bauen wollt. Wie stehen die Pflanzflächen zum Schwimmbereich im Verhältniss. Zum anderen schreibt ihr euer Teich ist schon im Bau. Da ist es schwer richtige Ratschläge zu geben. Wenn ihr in eurer Gegend keinen Schwimmteich besichtigen könnt und es euch nicht zu weit ist könnt ihr gerne bei mir vorbeischauen dann können wir am Objekt fachsimpeln.


----------



## Südhessen-Manu (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

mhhh.. Foren enthalten ja so viele Meinungen.
Hier scheint die Folie den unbestrittenen Siegeszug eingehalten zu haben.

Zu Chemikalien, Wasserbehörde und technischem Merkblatt .... 
hat sich hier schon mal einer in diese Richtung mit PVC beschäftigt?
Hier mal ein Auszug..
"Um gewünschte Eigenschaften zu erhalten, werden dem Roh-PVC noch verschiedene Hilfsmittel zugegeben wie Stabilisatoren, Farben, Weichmacher, Schlagzähigkeitsverbesserer, Füllstoffe, Antistatika, Flammschutzmittel, Gleitmittel und Treibmittel. Je nach Weichmacheranteil unterscheidet man in Hart-PVC (0-12 Prozent Weichmacher) und Weich-PVC (bis zu 60 Prozent Weichmacher (Teichfolie!)). In Stabilisatoren, die dem PVC beigeben werden, waren früher bedeutende Mengen der Schwermetalle Barium, Cadmium und __ Blei enthalten.
Während der gesamten Produktlebenslinie wirft PVC schwerwiegende ökologische Probleme auf. Es beginnt bei der Herstellung mit dem krebserzeugenden Ausgangstoff Vinylchlorid, Organochlorverbindungen und Schwermetallen, geht weiter mit Emissionen beim Gebrauch von PVC-Produkten und endet mit dem bisher ungelösten Entsorgungsproblem.

Gesundheitsgefährdung
In Laboruntersuchungen wurden mehr als 150 flüchtige organische Substanzen (VOC) gefunden, die aus PVC-Bodenbelägen ausgasen, darunter Alkane/Alkene, aromatische Kohlenwasserstoffe, Alkylphenole, Alkohole, Aldehyde, Ketone, Carbonsäuren und Ester. Erhöhte Konzentrationen dieser Stoffe in der Raumluft können Befindlichkeitsstörungen bis hin zu gesundheitlichen Beeinträchtigungen hervorrufen. Für typische Symptome des Sick-Building-Syndroms wie trockene Schleimhäute der Augen, der __ Nase und des Rachens werden VOC verantwortlich gemacht. Außerdem sind Nasenlaufen, Augentränen, Juckreiz, Müdigkeit, Kopfschmerzen, eingeschränkte geistige Leistungsfähigkeit, erhöhte Infektionsanfälligkeit sowie unangenehme Gerüche und Geschmackswahrnehmungen möglich.
Der für die PVC-Herstellung verwendete Ausgangsstoff Vinylchlorid, der ebenfalls von fertigem PVC in geringen Mengen abgegeben wird, ist krebserzeugend.
Im Brandfall entstehen aus PVC-Produkten insbesondere Kohlenmonoxid, Chlorwasserstoff sowie Dioxine und Furane." 

.... passt nicht alles zu Teichbau aber im Vergleich hierzu kommt mir Bitumen schon fast okologisch vor, da es durch schonende Destillation aus Rohöl gewonnen wird.
Aber natürlich hat auch das einen Haken.. hier ist PAK recht wahrscheinlich, was als Kerbserregend gilt, aber aber auch in Gemüse, geräucherten, gegrillten und gebratenen Fleischprodukten und Tabakrauch vorkommt.
Flüssigfolie ist im übrigen eine Bitumen-Kautschukmischung.

Schwimmbadlack ist natürlich auch "Kunststoff", wird aber aufgetragen, härtet aus und haftet flächig am Untergrund. Spannungen im Material sind über Temperaturunterschiede natürlich auch vorhanden. 
Ich denke bei meinem Teichvorhaben bräuchte ich allerdings eine Folie, die am Stück oder zusammengeschweisst an der längsten Stelle ca. 18-20m misst.
Nehme ich an, dass der Teich im Winter nicht komplett durch friert, also 4°C hat und im Sommer bis auf 25°C ansteigt habe ich wohl doch 20°C Differenz. PE wird sich also 2x im Jahr 72 mm bewegen und PVC doch schon gleich viel besser nur 27 mm (also nur etwas mehr wie der Duchmesser eines 2€ Stückes). Um 180° geknickte Folie = Falte gleicht das natürlich prima aus.. Wirkt hier wie ein Scharnier... oh hatte schon was zur Bruchdehnung erwähnt. 14 Jahre x 50 mm sind 0,7m Weg... Blond hin oder her... die Folie ist nicht mit dem Boden verbunden.
EPDM Folie scheint mir hier als Materialeinsatz für Folien noch die optimalste Lösung.. aber vielleicht findet Ihr etwas im Netz zu Folien, die so 20 Jahre alt sind.

Mir sind Schwimmteichbesitzer bekannt, die im Winter abpumpen. Hier ist allerdings ein Bach in der Nähe, der für die Wiederbefüllung herhält und Probleme mit dem Flies gibt's in diesem Falle nicht. 
Sollte die Folie ggf eine Beschädigung aufweisen ist mir im Moment aber auch keine Methode bekannt, die unter Wasser angewendet werden kann. 
Dies ist der Alptraum von einem weiteren Teichbesitzer, der hofft nie das Wasser rauslassen zu müssen, da er bereits bei einer Teilablassung deutlich die Probleme mit dem Flies auftraten, das hinter der Folie die Wand runter rutscht, weil der Andruck fehlt. Die Folie wurde hier natürlich von einem profesionellen Unternehmen verlegt.

Schaufel und Schubkarre ist das Mittel meiner Wahl zum Teichbau. Eben deshalb dauert es ja auch - und die unbehandelte Oberfläche wächst in wenigen Worchen mit allerlei Unkraut und Gräsern zu. Abgesehen davon bleibt die Grundform erhalten, trocknet aber in den Randzonen aus und bröckelt ab. Hier wird das abhängen mit Folie wohl auch nur bedingt helfen. Ich erinnere mich dabei auch gleich wieder an die vielen Gänge in den Garten um die Abdeckplane wieder über meine Gartenmöbeln zu ziehen, weil sie sich selbstständig gemacht hat. 

Ätsch... GFK hätte ich auch nicht direkt auf den Schwimmbadlack gebracht... habe hier einen Nachbarn, der seinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umgewandelt hat ... mit GFK.
Eine mögliche Lösung, die mir spontan einfällt, wäre hier wohl den Lack wieder mit etwas zu überstreichen ... wie zum Beispiel Silolack (übrigens auch Bitumenbasis), dann Sand auf den frischen Anstrich. 
Das sollte eine Wand, die der Oberfläche von Schmirgelpapier ähnelt geben... ob GFK hier wohl drauf hält?
Kann ich ausprobieren wenn es nötig werden sollte.
Bitumenanstriche liefern eine Abdichtung gegen nicht drückendes Wasser und werden bei jedem Kellerbau verwendet. Silolacke sind für Getreide = Lebensmittel geeignet. 
Da ein Teich wohl nicht der definition "nicht drückend" entspricht wollte ich eine Zementmörtelschicht mit Gewebegitter aufbringen. Hier auch nicht 10 cm sondern eher 2-4 cm (wie Wand verputzen). Die Freihandform sollte den Wasserdruck aushalten, da dies stabiler ist als gerade Flächen (statische Aspekte werden berücksichtigt). Risse  im Zement sollten durch das Gewebe vermieden werden (Übliche Vorgehensweise im Bauwesen) Wurzeln sollten durch die Zementschicht zumindest von dem Schwimbadlack fern bleiben. Größere Bäume sind weit genug entfernt und Wurzelwuchsrichtungen können mit gezielt platzierten Bewässerungssystemen beeinflusst werden.
Nachlassende Wasserstabilität durch das auslösen von Kalk könnte zum Thema werden, wenn der Lack nicht dicht ist.... wenn... 
Allerdings glaube ich dan auch, das die beste Stabilisierung nicht wirklich durch zukippen von Mittelchen erreicht werden kann.
Hier wären wir bei der Filterung im separaten Klärbecken, das über das Ausgleichsbecken gespeist von dem Überlauf entlang des halben Teiches durchstömt wird, wodurch eine flachere Uferzone nicht so wirklich notwendig wird.
Ja genau auch hier wieder Kreativität... aber gut ... meine Baustelle.. meine Überlegungen.. meine Annahmen... 
Folie für langfristige Lösung zu halten ... mhh .. dafür weiß ich zuviel über Kunststoff und denke dabei auch an die natürlich menschliche Profitgier, die bestimmt auch nicht an Folienherstellern vorbeigeht. 
Hier und heute zu versprechen, das meine Überlegungen ins Nirwana führen ... naja...
vielleicht pinsel ich ja auch hier und da etwas Schwimbadlack nach während andere sich überlegen wohin die vielen Quadatmeter Restmüll hin sollen (nen grünen Punkt wird's wohl hierfür nicht geben) und gleichzeitig vor der Frage stehen wieder eine neue Folie reinzubasteln oder das Loch am besten gleich zu zuschütten.
Vielleicht bricht ja auch alles auseinander und überflutet den Garten von meinem Nachbarn... 
Vielleicht lasse ich mir auch eine Quelle bohren ...
Aber ich denke ich habe mir rechlich Gedanken über meine Alternative gemacht und werde es wohl auch so umsetzen. Gelesen hab ich so einiges. Beratungen durch "Fachleute" habe ich auch schon viele genossen. Schwimmteiche (nicht nur die gerade frisch angelegten) habe ich live gesehen und auch mit dessen Besitzern über die Schattenseiten gesprochen. 

Etwas anderes muss nicht gleich was schlechtes sein - und weil viele etwas gleiches tun, heißt es nicht automatisch, das es das Beste ist.

Industrieproduktion ist natürlich deutlich günstiger als Baumarkt. 
Bin dran mir einiges zusammenzustellen.

Also dann 
beste Grüße
"mann von Manu"


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Ich empfehle Dir einen Lehmteich mit
Grundwasserzulauf, das ist ökologisch
am unbedenklichsten...


----------



## Eckentaler (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

mach mal n Test:

frag doch mal rum ob du jemanden findest der einen Betonteich oder einen Betonpool hat der keine Probleme macht und 15 oder mehr Jahre dicht ist??


----------



## thias (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*



Südhessen-Manu schrieb:


> ...Mir sind Schwimmteichbesitzer bekannt, die im Winter abpumpen. ...
> Etwas anderes muss nicht gleich was schlechtes sein - und weil viele etwas gleiches tun, heißt es nicht automatisch, das es das Beste ist.


 
... das stimmt, Innovationen wären nicht möglich, wenn man nichts neues probiert.
Aber da das mit der Abdichtung wahrscheinlich noch niemand so gemacht hat, kann man darüber nur theoretisieren . Man muss die Sache also ausgiebig von verschiedenen Seiten betrachten und ausgiebig diskutieren.

Und es sprechen leider sehr viele theoretische Gründe dagegen (deswegen hat es wahrscheinlich auch noch niemand so gemacht).
Abpumpen im Winter ist ganz schlecht, das ist sicher klar, denn da kommt nie ein biologisches Gleichgewicht zu stande.
Also Wasser im Teich. Im Winter kann es aber passieren, dass der Teich zu gefriert. Dabei dehnt sich die Eisschicht im Teich um 9% aus. Was wird wohl mit der Mörtelschicht passieren? 
Wenn du mit Heizung oder Bewegung das Zufrieren verhinderst, drückt der zufrierende Mutterboden von außen...
Dann abgesehen vom Winter, rechne mal aus, welcher Druck am Teichgrund auf deine Mörtelschicht drückt, da kommen Tonnen zusammen. Wenn der Untergrund auch nur einen Millimeter nachgibt, hast du einen Riss und der Teich ist undicht.
Auch für Wurzeln ist eine Mörtelschicht kein Problem...
Für eine Folie/Vlies-Kombination ist das alles kein Problem, da viel stabiler als Mörtel und vor allem elastisch. Eine PVC-Folie kann sich über 300 % dehnen, auch hast du genügend Falten, die für Puffer sorgen.

Ich habe übrigens auch einen Folienteich (in der Firma), der knapp 20 Jahre alt ist und noch dicht ist (allerdings mit etlichen Baufehlern damals).


----------



## wander-falke (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Hallo an Alle zusammen,



> ... das stimmt, Innovationen wären nicht möglich, wenn man nichts neues probiert.





> Etwas anderes muss nicht gleich was schlechtes sein - und weil viele etwas gleiches tun, heißt es nicht automatisch, das es das Beste ist.


...... ansonsten säßen wir heute noch in irgendwelchen Höhlen und könnten unsere Kois, __ Frösche und __ Molche nur im vielleicht vorhandenen Bach im "Neandertal" angucken 


Dies sind die besten Aussagen die ich zu diesem Thread gefunden habe. Sie sind ganz einfach wertneutral zu "Mann von Manu"'s Projekt anzuwenden.
Danke 


Wir alle haben unseren Teich und auch unsere Erfahrungen mit dem eigenen Teich. Jeder wägt ab und entscheidet für sich und sein Projekt. Somit kommen Meinungen zusammen die nicht notwendigerweise konform mit dem Projetkt von "Mann von Manu" in Zusammenhang stehen. Muss auch nicht, wir sind ja Individualisten. Und unsere Ansichten vom Teich und dessen Bau, Filterung, Aussehen etc. dürfen daher sehr weit auseinander gehen.

 - Ich bin GFK Liebhaber und stehe dazu.
 - Thias und viele Andere haben ein tolles Folienprojekt erfolgreich abgeschlossen und werden diese Methode "verfechten"
 - Alle Koifans versuchen den letzten Partikel aus dem Wasser zu bekommen und filtern was das Zeug hält.
 - Ich bin Naturteichliebhaber und benötige nicht die intensive Filterung.

Ich will nicht alle aufzählen die hier "IHR eigenes" Projekt und die eigenen Vorteile preisen, aber ich schließe mich den zitierten Kernaussagen an.

_*Mann von Manu, Lebe dein Projekt und lass uns daran teilhaben!*_

Wenn es funktioniert.- und auch wenn es scheitert; Es ist eine Bereicherung für dieses und bestimmt auch anderer Foren.

Und jetzt zu meiner Beton-GFK Verfechtung:
Ich habe 1979 den ersten GFK Teich mit Papa gebaut.
Heute steht er dicht seit 31 Jahren 
Durch die Wurzeln einer Libanonzeder wurde ein Tropfenförmiger Bereich des Teiches um etwa 8 cm angehoben.
Unschön, aber: Dicht
Durch die Ablagerungen seit 30 Jahren um den Teich( Erde Pflanzen etc. ) habe ich z.B. vor die Uferwand des Teiches - klar - mit GFK insgesamt um 8 cm zu erhöhen.
Kann man das mit Folie auch ? 

Ich habe 1997 bei meinem Bruder einen GFK Teich gebaut.
wir haben ein altes GFK Weinfass eingegraben und mit Beton und GFK den Uferbereich modeliert.Dicht!

Ich habe 2007 meinen Teich aus Beton und GFK erstellt. Dicht.

@ Eckenthaler
Ich denke die Frage ist beantwortet - in Verbindung mit GFK 

@"Mann von Manu"
Klemm dich hier mit rein, und vielleicht ist es eine weitere Bereicherung für das Forum
Bis dann


----------



## Eckentaler (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Eckental schreibt man wie jedes TAl ohne H

  Spaass

ok in Verbindung mit GFK kánns funktionieren, is aber teuerer!!


----------



## wander-falke (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Ooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiii
Ich merx mir, und gelobe Besserung
Ich guck mal, wenn ich aber sehe dass der Schwimmteich klassisch mit 100 € /m² angesetzt ist...........

Wenn Zeit schalte ich mal meinen Rechenschieber an ,.....
Arbeitszeit ist länger, jepp
Dafür gibts aber keine Falten 

N8 zusammen


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Hallo Mann von Manu,
es gibt außer PVC-Folie auch EPDM-Folie. Diese ist ein Verbundmaterial ohne Vinylchlorid-Polymere und ohne Weichmacher, und sogar UV-stabiler.
Reinen Beton bekommt man ab einer gewissen Dicke und Verarbeitung / Zusammensetzung soweit wasserdicht, dass die Verdunstung größer wird (so wie Thias es beschrieben hat). Es würde mir aber schon zu denken geben, dass "reine" Beton-Lösungen hier nicht auftauchen. Auch vom Preis ist das nicht unbedingt billiger..


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab Manni mal fix ein eigenes Thema (klick) gegönnt ... 
Am Ende sind wir auch fix bei der Planung/Umsetzung und dann wirds hier durcheinander. 

Wo steckt eigentlich die Themenerstellerin bzw. der "Mann von Manu"?


----------

